# Been Getting Calls from PP Mgmt Companies



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

So, I've gotten a few calls the past 90 days from field services/property preservation management companies wanting to add us to their vendor roster. Every one of them has a clause in their contract saying we must agree to waive our rights to place a lien waiver on a property, even for non-payment. The call today was from InspectQ. Anyone else getting these calls? Your thoughts?

Alison
Florida


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

mille63 said:


> So, I've gotten a few calls the past 90 days from field services/property preservation management companies wanting to add us to their vendor roster. Every one of them has a clause in their contract saying we must agree to waive our rights to place a lien waiver on a property, even for non-payment. The call today was from InspectQ. Anyone else getting these calls? Your thoughts?
> 
> Alison
> Florida


They were AIM your way three mibths ago. They owe a lit of money to labor.
If they sent contract would love to review it...
Thanks


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

Everything is always open to litigation...even signed contracts. Just because you sign a piece of paper stating you will not place liens..you can still place a liens. You only broke "their rule" not the law.

As an example...look at all the pre-nups out there where the wife got it all even after said pre-nup. Your Contract is with Them. Breaking said Contract is breaking your Contract with Them. No more work. But you still get paid. Signing or not signing it both equates to the same outcome.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Everything is always open to litigation...even signed contracts. Just because you sign a piece of paper stating you will not place liens..you can still place a liens. You only broke "their rule" not the law.
> 
> As an example...look at all the pre-nups out there where the wife got it all even after said pre-nup. Your Contract is with Them. Breaking said Contract is breaking your Contract with Them. No more work. But you still get paid. Signing or not signing it both equates to the same outcome.


You sound like an industry shill...

The point IS ...Insect Q are/were AIM your Way and they screwed members of labor out of money they earned. For Christ's sake they even sent an email out telling their Emplactors what they were doing. 
IMHO. Anyone whom did not lien as soon as they found out. Shame on them.
I have yet to hear from anyone who got paid from AIM once that email went out. I would love just once to be able to say anything positive about an NAMFS member so if anyone did get paid please enlighten us. Because the owner of InspectQ is the same gal that bankrupt AIM.
Appreciate the leagalease though.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> . . .Appreciate the leagalease though. . .


LOL!! Thanks Aaron - You criticizing anyone's legal interpretations makes me laugh.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

As triple g mentioned, a signed contract stating you won't file a lien isn't binding and can't be enforceable if you're able to prove services were provided and payment wasn't received. 

FNMA has a high turnover rate for servicers because they do not pay for services provided unless all their crazy rules and policies are met and a million photos are submitted. Once provided, they have 30 days to pay. 

The billing and payments from FNMA are complicated and most servicers struggle with profitability so they push vendor payments to net 30, 60, even longer because they're waiting for payment from the client. If the client doesn't pay, the servicer doesn't want to pay the vendor and will either negotiate their fee down or not pay at all.

The client.. HUD, FNMA, etc. HATE dealing with mechanic liens and when it happens, the servicer is penalized in some capacity by the client. With the servicer putting a clause in their vendor contract, they think they have the upper hand but they don't. 

In short, mechanic liens is ALWAYS a vendors right. Always keep copies of documents, etc and file when apropriate, regardless of any contact signed.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

FNMA has a high turnover rate for servicers because they do not pay for services provided unless all their crazy rules and policies are met and a million photos are submitted. Once provided, they have 30 days to pay. 

That would be an incorrect statement.
We worked directly with FNMA until NAMFS members got their hands in the middle.
Not once in the 5 years prior to FAS. Being stuffed down our throats did we get bull$!÷× issues with photos and callback crap. We met with brokers & realtors all the time & never had an issue until Eric Miller came on the scene and pyramided the industry...not once did we have an issue working direct... As a matter of fact our QC policy was approved by FNMA. It was AMS (whom we also sued & won) that decided to reject our company's QC policy and found out about employee/IC differences.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > . . .Appreciate the leagalease though. . .
> ...


With all due respect...I've forgotten more about law than mist are capable if comprehending in a lifetime. Glad I could bring a smile to your face.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

mille63 said:


> So, I've gotten a few calls the past 90 days from field services/property preservation management companies wanting to add us to their vendor roster. Every one of them has a clause in their contract saying we must agree to waive our rights to place a lien waiver on a property, even for non-payment. The call today was from InspectQ. Anyone else getting these calls? Your thoughts?
> 
> Alison
> Florida


Got an email today from NexGen. Usually I at least know where the piss ant company came from or how they got my email. Never heard of these people. Anyone? Google turned up nothing.

I'll entertain any offer, but that's usually all it is......entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> mille63 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've gotten a few calls the past 90 days from field services/property preservation management companies wanting to add us to their vendor roster. Every one of them has a clause in their contract saying we must agree to waive our rights to place a lien waiver on a property, even for non-payment. The call today was from InspectQ. Anyone else getting these calls? Your thoughts?
> ...



Would live the contact info on nexgen. ..
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Quick search...but would still like contact info you were sent

Nexgen Properties in Beloit, WI with Reviews - YP.com
https://www.yellowpages.com › beloit-wi
18 results · Find 18 listings related to Nexgen Properties in Beloit on YP.com. See reviews, photos ... R & H Property Preservation & Maintenance. 909 Todd ...
NexGen Properties, LLC
www.nexgen-properties.com
A Colorado private real estate, property acquisition, development, and investment firm.
Missing: preservation
NexGen Property Management
www.nexgenpm.com › property_manage...
NexGen Property Management. Tenants We manage some of the areas most desirable rentals. Our progressive staff understands that consistently working to ...
Missing: preservation
(215) 392-9998
NexGen Invest Trnkey Properties 22, LLC Zachary Cormicle Ripoffs their contractors. Intentionally neglects to pay for - Ripoff Report
https://www.ripoffreport.com › nationwide
Dec 3, 2015 · NexGen Invest Complaint Review: NexGen Invest Trnkey Properties ... zvn properties Zvn Contracted Property Preservation work for Zvn In 2007 .
(216) 404-2458
Douglas Feinholz | LinkedIn
https://www.linkedin.com › ...
After moving to Colorado, I owned a mortgage default Property Preservation company, where as a Certified REO Field Service Contractor, I secured and managed ...
NEXGEN YOUTH THEATRE LLC - New York Company Search
https://www.newyorkbusinessgo.com › c...
Apr 18, 2018 · NEXGEN YOUTH THEATRE LLC was registered on Apr 24 2017 as a domestic limited liability company type registered at 304 W 151ST ST, APT ...
Foreclosure Assistance Companies in the United States - Page 9 ...
https://www.manta.com › foreclosure_ass...
423 Foreclosure Assistance Companies in the United States. Search or browse our list of Foreclosure Assistance companies by category or location.
Nexgen Paving Inc. Asphalt & Paving Contractor - Mission Viejo, CA. Projects, photos, reviews and more | Porch
https://porch.com › mission-viejo-ca › ne...
See past project info for Nexgen Paving Inc including photos, cost and more. Mission Viejo, CA - Asphalt & Paving Contractor.
NexGen Technologies for Mining and Fuel Industries (Volume I and II):
https://books.google.com › books
Pradeep K. Singh, V.K. Singh, A.K. Singh · 2017 · Fuel
Initially, 7 boreholes were proposed at 330 m. interval in panel-1 for referring coal and sandstone core samples for geotechnical lab studies, for preservation of core ...
nexgen energy ltd. - OTC Markets
PDFhttps://www.otcmarkets.com › financialR...
financial condition of NexGen Energy Ltd. (“NexGen” or the “Company”) for the three and nine months ... NexGen's principal asset is its 100% interest in the Rook 1 project, an exploration project in the Athabasca Basin,. Saskatchewan ( the "Rook 1 Project"). ...... focuses primarily on preservation of capital and liquidity .
Commercial Cleaning Services | Federal Government Buildings
Adwww.pmcaz.net/
Most Trusted Commercial Cleaning Services for 20+ years. Request a Quote Today. Greater Phoenix Area. 20+ Years Experience. Services: Healthcare Facilities, Government Buildings, Hospitals, Medical Facilities, Office Suites.
Contact Us
Request a Quote
Commercial Facilities
Services
Property Preservation Jobs | $16-22+/HR in Branson MO
Adwww.jobgolem.com/
No Experience Needed. Hiring Now: Local Job Listings $16-22+/HR Apply Today. FT and PT. Short and Long-Term. Apply Online. Browse By Job Title. Apply Here. Job Fairs. No Experience Necesary. Easy Apply. Now Hiring. Browse By Location.
Order Puller Jobs
Park Ranger Jobs
Receptionist Jobs
Hospital Jobs
Cashier Jobs
Fence Erector Jobs
Postal Jobs
Data Entry Jobs
View 8 prices from $15.00/hr
Property Preservation Jobs | 14 urgent openings. Apply now
Adus.jobrapido.com/_Job/Jobs
Find the job you want! All latest vacancies in the US listed on Jobrapido™️. All vacancies via mail. All jobs in the States. Latest job offers. One search, all jobs.
Latest jobs in New York
Houston, TX
Chicago, IL
Dallas, TX
San Diego, CA
San Jose, CA


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I should have been more clear, I was searching Nexgen on this forum...nothing. At this point I don't even have a full name or address. They just sent a quick questionnaire...what your experience? Insurance? Tools? Work history? That type of thing.


----------



## raven07191980 (May 7, 2018)

InspectQ is in no way affiliated with AIM your way. They are 2 different companies. InspectQ is a division of Xome which is a division of Mr. Cooper.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

raven07191980 said:


> InspectQ is in no way affiliated with AIM your way. They are 2 different companies. InspectQ is a division of Xome which is a division of Mr. Cooper.


I have some beachfront property by Area 51 for sale...great views and really cool green alien beighbirs with some off the hook 420.
You'll love it !!!! Really great place to live.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> I should have been more clear, I was searching Nexgen on this forum...nothing. At this point I don't even have a full name or address. They just sent a quick questionnaire...what your experience? Insurance? Tools? Work history? That type of thing.


How did they contact you?????
Anonymous email?? Robocall??? Postcard with no return address???


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> How did they contact you?????
> Anonymous email?? Robocall??? Postcard with no return address???


They contacted me via email, including the name and phone # of the person sending the email and a direct link to their vendor registration page. The email included the following:

_*Good afternoon. . .,

InspectQ LLC has obtained your contact information following the purchase and assignment of AIM Your Way’s contractor network. InspectQ is interested in discussing the possibility of on-boarding your firm to handle work orders in your area of the country. 

If you would like to further discuss work allocation, territory coverage, and your company’s ability to handle inspection, preservation and/or REO orders, please register your information by clicking on the button below. . . *_


----------



## raven07191980 (May 7, 2018)

They are still not affiliated with AIM. Just because they purchased AIM's contractor contact does not mean the companies are related. InspectQ is under the Mr. Cooper umbrella.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

raven07191980 said:


> They are still not affiliated with AIM. Just because they purchased AIM's contractor contact does not mean the companies are related. InspectQ is under the Mr. Cooper umbrella.



With the former OWNER of AIM running the show.
You work for them...
However, please dont come winning in social media when you get ripped off.
Ms Golden bankrupt AIM. And told everyone in the email they would be calling under a different name...
As of this morning I have yet to hear from any AIM Emplactors that were paid after Shandra's email
Hey not only do i have that beach front property but I have the title for the Golden Gate Bridge...that is a great money maker as currently charging $5 a vehicle to cross might want to consider that purchase


----------



## raven07191980 (May 7, 2018)

Cleanupman said:


> With the former OWNER of AIM running the show.
> You work for them...
> However, please dont come winning in social media when you get ripped off.
> Ms Golden bankrupt AIM. And told everyone in the email they would be calling under a different name...
> ...


I'm having a very hard time understanding your insistence on being so nasty. Also, who I work for is not relevant. Just because a former leader of one company now works for another (not running it but works for), does not mean the companies are affiliated. I'm on the vendors' side. I want to see them get fair work, pay and treatment. There are people currently working very hard to make sure that happens.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

raven07191980 said:


> Cleanupman said:
> 
> 
> > With the former OWNER of AIM running the show.
> ...



. . .
I call a spade a spade...
Here is a portion of a February communique...
.....I am writing a piece on your firm's quasi ownership - control over InspectQ. The CEO of InspectQ, Suzanne Golden, was recently at the MA Conference handing out business cards and stating that she would be willing to provide "ix dollar FHA inspections, in bulk. I think we will handle around one hundred and fifty thousand or so of them."

In light of the fact that Xome owns the InspectQ website and in light of the fact that Nationstar - Mr Cooper (now owned by WMIH) is a prime servicer to FHA (US Department of Housing and Urban Development), I am hopeful you might be able to comment with respect to profiting upon the passthrough expense of FHA Inspections as the "six dollar" payments would account for about twenty percent of what FHA actually pays. It would obviously violate federal law to profit from such activity.

It is worthy to note that Ms Golden recently bankrupted her previously owned firm, AIM Your Way (known as America's InfoMart Inc) and is a National Association of Mortgage Field Services Member. I have been heavily involved in investigating NAMFS Members for fraud and as a journalist that is the reason for my inquiry to you. In full disclosure, I have additionally reached out to HUD, whom has, in turn, moved the question to the NSC.

Here is the copy of the business card Ms Golden passed out at the MBA and the ICANN results of the InspectQ ownership and your employee's name listed in addition to your ownership. The social media profiles of Ms Golden clearly established the fact that your firm handles their business in Chandler, AZ; however, I leave it to you to perform your own due diligence.....


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

Cleanupman thanks so much for your insight and knowledge We Need to stand up if not we will continue to be treated as garbage the Pee-ons ...

They're ALL CROOKS for what I can See this is MY OPTION !!!
the company we work for is so ****ty when we started we killed our self doing this and doing it right ( cleaning window silks etc. )that being said, we missed holidays /birthdays with our families trying to comply with work orders and time issues and they would called us out and will send us back . now they have another crew due the initials and have us due the routines so when we get there we see nothing has been done .ALL they did was post the signage on the window .
put they are promoting these properties anyway then they want us to clean it up for pennies yet the original vendor got paid in full IT"S ALL ABOUT PROMOTING AND OVER LOOKING HAZARDS AND FILTH this is how are TAX DOLLARS are being spend big company getting 2600. Allowable for Properties and they pay the Vendor 370.00 including the lawn.
OH and i cant forget to mention the attitude in wish they have giving you the work (Penile pusher) thanks to US out on the field they have there desk jobs .
don't get fooled by them being nice at first the moment you don't get something done or just can't get to it they will chew out .
raven07191980 don't take it as people out here being nasty lets just say the have experience and are teaching us and telling us what to look out for .


----------



## Ear26LSR (Nov 12, 2015)

Every contract in this industry is in favor of the "Client" if you have a Attorney look at any Vendor/client contract they will advise you NOT to sign it.


----------



## raven07191980 (May 7, 2018)

WORKINGBUD said:


> Cleanupman thanks so much for your insight and knowledge We Need to stand up if not we will continue to be treated as garbage the Pee-ons ...
> 
> They're ALL CROOKS for what I can See this is MY OPTION !!!
> the company we work for is so ****ty when we started we killed our self doing this and doing it right ( cleaning window silks etc. )that being said, we missed holidays /birthdays with our families trying to comply with work orders and time issues and they would called us out and will send us back . now they have another crew due the initials and have us due the routines so when we get there we see nothing has been done .ALL they did was post the signage on the window .
> ...


As I've already said, there are people at those 'desks' working very hard to make sure the vendors get fair pay and good treatment. There are those that care. The clients are held to investor guidelines and so in turn are the preservation companies. And btw, what is a 'penile pusher'?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

raven07191980 said:


> As I've already said, there are people at those 'desks' working very hard to make sure the vendors get fair pay and good treatment. There are those that care.



I agree, but in 11 years of doing this, I can probably count those particular people on 1 hand.


----------



## ALong1002! (Mar 21, 2018)

raven07191980 said:


> As I've already said, there are people at those 'desks' working very hard to make sure the vendors get fair pay and good treatment. There are those that care. The clients are held to investor guidelines and so in turn are the preservation companies. And btw, what is a 'penile pusher'?


I have been in this industry 9 years and have yet to be paid by the vendor managers. The contractors are the hard workers we have to fight for our money All I ever get are there excuses, "I'll get with accounting, the client hasn't paid" We almost had to close our door because of the 90-120 days sometimes longer to get paid when were promised 30-45 days while they get their cks and time off. We've worked holidays and weekends to call the office and it be closed only to get a nasty call Monday wanting to penalize us with a QC I'm very careful who we work for you have to be. I follow this forum because its honest cleanup man is straight forward and I take his advice. Working bud is right on with this industry. If you think there nasty its because you haven't been in the field or on the excuse end of the industry. We done the 14-16 hr 200 mile days complied with the crazy time frames to get the work done. I agree with most of the posts on here! We have to stand up for ourselves cause these companies or only out for themselves.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> I agree, but in 11 years of doing this, I can probably count those particular people on 1 hand.


Yep, I can think of 3 or 4 that have had my back and gone and taken a whack at bat for me. Everyone has to understand that the vendor managers are also paid crap. They have one job to do and that is find someone to do the work for the crap pay being offered. Not fun and the revolving door is understandably always spinning.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

raven07191980 said:


> WORKINGBUD said:
> 
> 
> > Cleanupman thanks so much for your insight and knowledge We Need to stand up if not we will continue to be treated as garbage the Pee-ons ...
> ...



If they "cared" soooooooooooo much they would assist by speaking out about the criminal activity [via Qui Tam laws] instead of enabling their bosses & forcing Emplactors to violate laws....
Heather Berghorst & Amanda Buczek were "nice ladies" so everyone said while they were stealing millions from labor... 
If anyone truly cared they would speak up...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> If they "cared" soooooooooooo much they would assist by speaking out about the criminal activity [via Qui Tam laws] instead of enabling their bosses & forcing Emplactors to violate laws....


Why would they speak out when they know they will immediately lose their job? Their goal is to pay their bills, not take down an evil industry. You seem to think everyone has the same life mission that you do. I get it...there's illegal activity going on here, and probably every other industry around the world too. I don't care. If I can make a few bucks from some honest work, then great. If I fall for a bunch of promises from some clown 2000 miles away and get screwed, well then I'm stupid and that's on me. If you want to take on the thieves, go get'em. Hats off to ya. You just can't expect everyone to drop their life to take down some scammers.


----------



## Ipaybytheweight (Apr 21, 2018)

dont know how come, this ripoff keeps going, we help the economy..!, dont know you but, I pay back to our communities, homedepot, lowes, gas stations, etc.... and the government where they are?


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I have a question lol. the golden question. Why are we moms and pops financing 30-45-60-90 + days on the multimillionaires. Men since I joined the industry I had this question and nobody can answer it yet. I wish there was like an Union for the industry where everyone got together ( vendors) and agreed on hey if we don't get paid weekly nobody moves a finger.And set our pricing ( FAIR PRICING NOT ABUSE) This banks are playing with our money is just not right.

Try to go to wells and get a 90 days $50 k loan at 0 % interest. Good luck, but hey we finance at 0% THEIR PROPERTIES for over 90 days sometimes even more. I believe there is always going to be the idiot out there whiling to get paid every 30 + days. I decided to begin residential jobs where 50 % in front and 50% when the job is done. Is the only way to growth your business. You see every time you get that $20,000 ; 60 plus days check from the national, by the time you deposit the check, is gone paying all the 60 + days debt those work orders left you. The volume is not there anymore, I am talking about Florida.


NAMFS, JESUS LAST TIME I WENT THERE WERE MORE NATIONALS THAN ACTUAL VENDORS, IT WAS TOTAL FIASCO FOR THE MONEY THEY ASKED. I AM NOT GOING TO ATTEND ANYMORE THERE IS NOTHIN THERE FOR US.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Ipaybytheweight said:


> dont know how come, this ripoff keeps going, we help the economy..!, dont know you but, I pay back to our communities, homedepot, lowes, gas stations, etc.... and the government where they are?


Maybe this will help you understand how the criminal behavior continues to perpetuate....
https://youtu.be/NNWSDuDSBe0


----------



## Ipaybytheweight (Apr 21, 2018)

Subscribe, thanks


----------

